# Katowice - center of the biggest Polish agglomeration



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Katowice - wow, I thought this city was an industrial wasteland with thousands of soviet era concrete boxes and industrial sites but these very good photos show how wrong I was!!
This is the great thing about SSC, you see things that otherwise you would be totally ignorant of - welll done!
Want to go back to Poland again soon, it has so much to offer.


----------



## slonychips (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## slonychips (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

give us more photos!


----------



## slonychips (Sep 30, 2007)

)


----------



## slonychips (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## kalwus (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice photos!


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

I was in Katowice for one night last summer (stopover between Krakow and Praha), and I must say that the area I saw around the main train station was the most depressing-looking place on earth. It didn't help that it was overcast and rainy. The pre-war buildings need tons of restoration (they're literally black from the industrial soot). The main train station itself is a total embarrasment. I heard they will rebuild the station completely, and I think they can't do it soon enough. Don't get me wrong, I'm sure there are parts of the city that are quite nice (like the above pictures demontrate), but I just didn't get a very good impression.


----------



## slonychips (Sep 30, 2007)

redeveloping of this area starts at may this year


----------



## volkhen (Nov 25, 2006)

Nice pictures. I thought like some other people that Katowice is an old industrial city with a lot of commie blocks. Pictures proved me to be wrong. This time I'm happy that I was wrong...


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

slonychips said:


> redeveloping of this area starts at may this year


I don't like this new glassy blobhno:


----------

